# lethargic pigeon



## pigifan (Nov 2, 2005)

Yesterday I found a pigeon that was alone when the others had left for their roosts. 

He can fly but he is lethargic. I gave Appertex (for coccidiosis) and Baytril.
I was quick to medicate because two other pigeons found in this condition before died the first night or the next day.

He is not skinny (the previous pigeons that died were), no injuries. The only thing is a full crop possibly containing a lot of liquid, guessing from touching him. He does eat although not with much appetite.

Does anybody have any suggestions as to what the problem is ? Sour crop ?

By the way yesterday was the second attempt at catching him (using a jacket) so he was not at the stage when they are so exhausted that they are easily caught.


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Be sure to follow the instructions on this link first:

http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/showthread.php?t=8822

Have you tried looking down the throat? Do you see any yellow cheezy looking growths? Any odor coming from the beak?

How do the poops look and is he pooping often?

This could be sour crop, infection, injury, canker, etc.


----------

